# -

## -

dirty .  . 
 . 
        .         190 ,           . ,          ,    ( ) .   ,     8  ,     32        .      ,    ,      .  :    ,      .            "".  ...//    http://www.dirty.ru/comments/249906 
     " " http://kharkov.vbelous.net/diaspora/k-toyho.htm 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BE%D0%BA%D0%B8

----------


## nickeler

!   ,   ...   ,  !

----------


## -

!    -   ,    - .   -     -        ))

----------

